# I need feedback please!!



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. This is my first true tanks and my fish are big enough now that the aggression is starting to build. My rock set up gives enough caves and tunnels but i do not think i like the looks of the rocks anymore. FEEDBACK APPRECIATED!


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

personally i like the big boulder rock on the far left corner. if u had more of those u should just put a few on the bottom and leave it nice and open. i like the clean look. i dont like stacking. im getting rid of my slate rock which is stacked atm. i got bored of it. gl!


----------



## al7601 (May 10, 2011)

maybe its not the deco but the stock. I would add some height in terms of tall plants especially on the left. also what helps is breaking up their line of site from one side to the other. you might want to build up towards the middle for that.


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks. so far i added another taller plant on the left and I am going to work on moving some of the rocks to the middle to make a higher stack. I will post a picture when done.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

A painted black backgorund would make ur tank look 5x better.

it will also make your tank look alot bigger adding depth.

for rocks- i would recommend lace rock (ups PH) and or texas holey rock.


----------



## steviestv8 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks I still haven't taken a good picture of my tank I hope to remember today and I have a lot of green algae growth on my back glass I was hoping to let it grow and get some nice long algae on the back glass. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you thought about a 3D background. There are ones that you could make or purchase to match those rocks. It would change the level of appeal.


----------



## steviestv8 (Aug 16, 2010)

yes i have i want to make a 3D background but i have a full tank with fish water and sand and i do not know how to attach a 3D background in a tank with water


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm reviving my thread would love new feed back ill give a play by play over last few weeks. First I decided to take my rocks and stack them to the right since my living room is to the left of the tank and the right is next to steps so it is really never viewed from that side. 








Then i started looking at tanks in the library and online and decided to make it look realistic I need to get some love plants. I was also able to finally get my DIY hood painted and just need to paint the stand.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks nice, but I'd either put all the rocks on one side or create a gap and build another pile on the left. In my experience, you'd have a better chance of more males claiming a spot. Because they will claim a spot as they mature.

I will admit it looks a lot better than a big holey rock tank. More natural.


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks I was thinking of picking up a few more rocks from local hardeware store and making the pile on the right a little larger to create more caves for everyone and im also DIY background that will create more caves. Opinions are always appreciated *chapman76* if you have any pictures to add that be great!


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Sadly, I wouldn't have one for mbuna. My only mbuna tank was a single species tank and a 55g hex. It was very tall rocks for saulosi.










That is a picture of some of my smaller tanks I had. The one of the left was for medium sized Haps. I found it was best to keep a neutral ground. The two on the right were a shellie tank and a fry tank.


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

I see what you mean I'm gonna need to pickup some more rocks so i can try this out.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the new version. But if you are going to add more rocks, I'd say mirror the left like the right, but have it taper to nothing in the middle and front. Put the taller plants in the middle back tapering to shorter ones in the front. Gives caves on each back corner and the plants help break sight lines....plus that's where plants would naturally grow.


----------

